# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  امتحانات نهایی پیش

## DokToR zAhRa

سلام

اگه بخوایم واسه امتحانای نهایی پیش گواهی جور کنیم و دین و زندگی و ادبیات رو بندازیم واسه شهریور

کار عاقلانه ای هست یا نه؟

----------


## imaginedragon

که چی بشه اخه :/ 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## imaginedragon

اگه برا کنکور خوب خونده باشی اتفاقا این دوتا چیزایی هستن که نخونده میتونی 20 بياري 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## Remistry

آخه خیلی راحت میشه اینا رو نمره کامل گرفتا....حالا باز شرایطتون رو ببینید چطوره...ولی به نظرم امتحانای بدید چون نهاییه خیلی آسونن

----------


## reza_m.d.d

به نظر من امتحانشونو بده بره
والا نمی ارزه کنکورتو بدی بعدش بشینی واسه دوتا درس به این مهمی(!) :Yahoo (77):  باز درس بخونی

----------


## T!G3R

> سلام  اگه بخوایم واسه امتحانای نهایی پیش گواهی جور کنیم و دین و زندگی و ادبیات رو بندازیم واسه شهریور  کار عاقلانه ای هست یا نه؟


  سلام دوست عزیز به نظر من که امتحانتو بده چون دیگه کسی بعد از کنکور حال درس خوندن نداره --- من خودم اینجوریم و شما رو نمیدونم---بعد از کنکور عمرا بتونی درس بخونی -- پس بهتره که قبل از کنکور تمومش کنی موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

درسی مثل دینی رو از ترم دوم ب بعد تشریحی نخوندم

ادبیات هم موضوعی میخونم.اون همه معنی و....... واقعا حرص دربیاره.

یه دور سر سری کتابو بخونی و بقیش رو امتحانای نهایی سالای قبل بخونی چطوره؟

----------

